# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Carbón, gas y petróleo reciben 550.000 millones en subsidios en el mundo

## Jonasino

La eólica, solar y el biofuel obtienen 120.000 millones anuales en ayudas
    La AIE critica especialmente los subsidios que se dan en Oriente Medio





> Los combustibles fósiles (petróleo, carbón y gas) reciben 550.000 millones de dólares al año en subsidios en todo el mundo, lo que está frenando la inversión en otras formas de energía más limpias, según ha publicado hoy la Agencia Internacional de Energía (AIE).
> 
> Estos datos suponen más que cuadriplicar los 120.000 millones de dólares que recibieron las energías renovables como la eólica, la solar y el biofuel, según los datos que recoge la institución en un informe.
> 
> Estos datos ponen de manifiesto la necesidad de un cambio en la política energética global para limitar el cambio climático, que según la AIE podría incrementar la temperatura de la tierra en 3,6 grados a finales de este siglo, aumentando los riesgos de tormentas, sequías y crecimiento de los niveles del mar.
> 
> El uso de energías renovables para generar electricidad está incrementándose y se espera que suponga casi la mitad del incremento global para 2040, según los cálculos de la AIE. En los países de la OCDE, las renovables supondrán el 37% del total para entonces.
> 
> Globalmente, la energía eólica supondrá un tercio del creicmiento de las renovables, la hidroeléctrica un 30% y la solar un 18%. Según la AIE, el viento podría producir hasta el 20% de la energía total de Europa en el año 2040. 
> ...


Fuente:http://www.eleconomista.es/energia/n...ku88FwrCf75FNo

----------

